# Recruit Instructori in CFLRS St Jean



## navypuke (7 May 2008)

Hello, 

I am a navy master seamen and I have the choice if I so want to. To go be a bootcamp instructor since its a billet we have there and its a high priority billet for us. Neither me or the wife speak french though and I just asking for other anglos that have taught there how that effected them being in a french town and such. Is there any english neighborhoods or towns in the area. Did you live in montreal or near the base. The reception I remember getting from the locals when i was there in bootcamp 9 years ago was a cold one and I don't really think that I or my wife especially could handle being in such a foreign enviroment for 3 years. Can anyone share their CFLRS St jean instructor stories and ancedotes.  Thanks

NP


----------



## Jorkapp (7 May 2008)

I wasn't an instructor, but I was there last year as a candidate.

In my experiences, there is a bit of a requirement for a functional french capability. Most places around town have some staff who speak at least some english, though there some with no anglo staff. I would say the reception to anglophones was more of a lukewarm when I was there, but definitely not cold.

I wouldn't know about the residential areas of the town, sorry.

WRT French: For you, there is CF Language school, conveniently housed in the Mega (or at least it was, last I checked), you will need to be bilingual for your job, so they may have you take a course there. For your wife, the MFRC offers french courses. 

St-Jean MFRC is a detachment of Montreal. Info: Montreal MFRC Website with information and contacts. Call them and ask about Second Language courses, and Community Integration/Orientation. They should have plenty of information that you are looking for.


----------



## kincanucks (7 May 2008)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> I wasn't an instructor, but I was there last year as a candidate.
> 
> In my experiences, there is a bit of a requirement for a functional french capability. Most places around town have some staff who speak at least some english, though there some with no anglo staff. I would say the reception to anglophones was more of a lukewarm when I was there, but definitely not cold.
> 
> ...



Find a lane and stay in it.  There are Anglo instructors there, for guess what?,  Anglo students.   navypuke be patient as I am sure someone with relevant experience will be on to give you relevant information.  Do a search in recruiting because I thought I had seen a thread by an Anglo CFLRS instructor.


----------



## Neill McKay (7 May 2008)

navypuke said:
			
		

> The reception I remember getting from the locals when i was there in bootcamp 9 years ago was a cold one and I don't really think that I or my wife especially could handle being in such a foreign enviroment for 3 years.



I can't offer much help, but I will note that nine years ago the CF was a lot less popular throughout the country than it it today.  It's possible that the locals have warmed up some to CFLRS pers since that time.


----------



## observor 69 (7 May 2008)

There was a lengthy discussion on this topic last year. It was started by an unhappy Anglo instructor at St.Jean.  His situation was much the same as yours except he was Air Force. I felt I could relate as I had spent five years at Bagotville as an Anglo family.
His general feelings were an Anglo family is at a disadvantage in St.Jean and it is better to be army in the recruit world.
Just how important is this position career wise?


----------



## Gunner98 (7 May 2008)

I think this is the topic/thread being referred to: "Please help with Posting" http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/53061.0.html


----------



## Jorkapp (7 May 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Find a lane and stay in it.  There are Anglo instructors there, for guess what?,  Anglo students.   navypuke be patient as I am sure someone with relevant experience will be on to give you relevant information.  Do a search in recruiting because I thought I had seen a thread by an Anglo CFLRS instructor.





> *Most places around town* have some staff who speak at least some english, though there some with no anglo staff. I would say the reception to anglophones was more of a lukewarm when I was there, but definitely not cold.



Nowhere in my post did I say there were no Anglo instructors. During my 2 tenures at the mega, half my platoon staff were Anglo, and I myself was an Anglo student. What I was referencing was places around town - shops, pubs, etc. Some places had staff working who knew English to varying degrees, others I had to kludge together some french phrases.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 May 2008)

AEC Kapp this is why people got up in arms regarding your post:


> WRT French: For you, there is CF Language school, conveniently housed in the Mega (or at least it was, last I checked), *you will need to be bilingual for your job,* so they may have you take a course there. For your wife, the MFRC offers french courses.


Look at the bolded segment. I know a few instructors that are in St Jean that are not billingual.


----------



## Jorkapp (7 May 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> AEC Kapp this is why people got up in arms regarding your post
> ...
> I know a few instructors that are in St Jean that are not billingual.



My bad. It is important (but not required) to be bilingual though:
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/futurs_instructeurs/travail_instructeur_e.asp

Mea Maxima Culpa

Best of luck navypuke.


----------



## exgunnertdo (9 May 2008)

You can function on the base/in the Mega in English, no problem.  If you decide this is a career move for you, there are neighbourhoods on the south shore that are primarily english, and you will be able to function pretty well there.  The commute from the south shore to St Jean isn't bad, about 30 minutes.  You'd have to apply to live outside the geographical area, and you wouldn't get PLD (cause St Jean doesn't get it, but the south shore does, but you'd actually be posted to St Jean).  If your spouse wants a job, that may be a problem.  Most employers will still want french skills even in the primarily english area of Montreal.  People do it and get by, some actually enjoy it.  It sort of depends on your outlook going in.


----------



## BinRat55 (11 May 2008)

An EXCELLENT opportunity to learn the language!! It has been my experience that if you show a Francophone that you are making an honest attempt to NOT bastardize their fine language, he or she will be more than happy to help you!!

Bonne chance!!


----------

